# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  porođaj kod kuce u Hrvatskoj

## sundrops

Prosla je godina dana otkako sam postala majka putem carskog reza.

Trudnoca mi je bila predivna, doista blazena i sve se je skladno razvijalo.Po 38 tjednu trudnoce sam pocela ici na preglede put Sv. Duha gdje su mi poceli spominjati carski rez jer-nisam se nimalo bila dotada otvorila,po ultrazvuku je ispadalo da je dijete dosta veliko i tako sam naposlijetku trebala uciniti one pretrage koje su potrebne rodilji koja se priprema na carski.
Jasno,sve sam ih obavila,kako je to vec doktor mi rekao no nisam se ni trena pokolebala da mozda necu roditi prirodnim putem.Jednostavno sam i dalje iscitavala prekrasne price rodilja koje su rodile kod kuce te imale doslovce orgazicke porode sa dubokim duhovnim spoznajama.Nisam nikada se preplasila niti pomislila da ce me porod boljeti-znala sam da je to izvanredan osjecaj i stanje koje je neusporedivo sa bilo kojim drugim dozivljajem. Onda sam prenijela trudnocu i rekli su mi da spakujem stvari te da ce me odsada u bolnici «nadgledati». U petak sam dosla u bolnicu gdje su svi doktori koji su me pregledali konstatirali –da to je carski,i to je to.Jedan od njih mi je ponudio da mozemo probati sa gelom me otvoriti,pa mi dati drip sto me je tada zainteresiralo jer mi je veoma bilo stalo poroditi dijete,bez operacije i ostalih rezanja(tada nisam znala za Rodu,niti sam bila upoznata sto su te tvari i kako djeluju).Tako su mi odredili termin kada ce operacija se zbiti te su tu odluku potkrijepili i time sto je dosao sef rodilista te mi pogledao kukove –tj izmjerio me  te konstatirao i pokazivao ostalim doktorima kako sam ja uska te da svakako trebam na carski-takodjer je rekao i da cak i da jesam otvorena bi opet isla na carski jer je beba velika(ja sam na to u sebi pomislila –zar nije djetetova glavica najbolji mjerac kolika mi je zdjelica,tko su oni da takvo sto mogu znati).Uglavnom,operacija se zbila,budna i oduzeta sam je pratila ,Eli se rodio sa svojih 52cm i 3850 grama(doktori su predvidjali putem ultrazvuka 4300grama) ,prekrasan i zdrav.
Sada gledajuci na taj dan rodjenja i noc koja je prethodila tomu,znam sto mi se je zbivalo.Naime,tu noc prije operacije,nakon sto su me obrijali,dali mi klistir ,sam provela budna od bolova unutar stomaka i to se nastavilo iduce jutro,dok sam u predoperacionoj sali cekala operaciju.Osjecala sam citavo vrijeme nelagodu, i nije me prestajao pratiti osjecaj da se nesto lose zbiva,i sveudilj sam se borila sa zeljom da taj ctg strgnem sa stomaka.Da sam tada znala ono cega sam sada svjesna,zasigurno bih odbila operaciju i posla kuci, u okrilje svoga doma i ruke mma,da skupa docekamo nase maleno cudo.

U poslijednje vrijeme mm i ja smo poceli razgovarati o buducoj trudnoci,jer oboje zelimo vise djece(barem troje) te sam pocela iscitavati stare postove na temu poroda kod kuce. Zelim se sto vise informirati o tome i zanima me ima li koga na forumu tko je u Hrvatskoj se odlucio za nj?
Molim Vas  linkove gdje vise o tomu mogu otkriti,te za vasa iskustva.

ovo imam potrebu spomenuti...tek danas iscitavajuci sve ove nadahnjujuce starije postove na gorenavedenu temu sam spoznala da ja nisam bila nesposobna roditi,vec da mi je u biti oduzeta sloboda docekati svoj trenutak,odnosno naš trenutak-kada ce ta prekrasna dusa koja me je izabrala za majku mi u srcu reci sto mi je ciniti da bi se napokon srele u zagrljaju.

----------


## Dolca

Ajmo, cure, jel ima friških informacija?!? Ovo je uvijek aktualna tema...

----------


## Poslid

Negdje smo razgovarali o tome. Nije dozvoljeno, ali nije ni zabranjeno. Tko te može spriječiti da rodiš doma? Možeš reći da vas je porod iznenadio i da niste stigli.  Znam za par slučajeva poroda doma, i na drugim neubičajenim mjestima (stubište, autobusna stanica, auto...) Naravno, nakon poroda će vjerojatno biti puno krivih pogleda i administracije do bola, a i ne možeš izbjeći odlazak u bolnicu s bebom.

----------


## Felix

> Naravno, nakon poroda će vjerojatno biti puno krivih pogleda i administracije do bola, a i ne možeš izbjeći odlazak u bolnicu s bebom.


nema razloga da odes u bolnicu   :Wink:   odes pedijatru s bebom, kod kojeg ces inace ici s djetetom. i izbjegnes sve one uzase koji su se dogodili erdeljama (par koji je rodio kod kuce, pa su ih gnjavili u rodilistu - ne sjecam se linka)

inace, puuno vise zena je rodilo i radja kod kuce, neasistirano, nego to mislimo. samo sto o tome ne pricaju   :Wink:  

mene osobno apsolutno privlaci asistirani porod kod kuce. dakle, s iskusnom i sposobnom babicom.

----------


## Anita-AZ

Znam za 2 para koji su imali porod kod kuce. Od prvog para poznajem muza, o drugom paru sam cula pricu.

Uglavnom, ja sam se takoder odusevljavala idejom poroda kod kuce, ali nesto mi je ipak govorilo da nisam spremna za tako sto. Da mi je to nesto iznutra reklo drugacije, napravila bi drugacije. To je ono prvo i najbitnije! Ne forsirati nista. 

Osjecaj bolnica, te napetosti.... grozna stvar! Ali ja to ovaj put nisam imala jer sam bila u posebnoj sobi s kadom i jer sam uz sebe imala prekrasnu primalju radi koje sam se osjecala sigurno i opusteno. Ono sto zelim naglasiti je da nikako i nikome ne bi preporucila porod kod kuce BEZ PRIMALJE! To smatram vrrrlo riskantnim cinom. Dovoljno je da si zamislim svoj porod (jos friski u sjecanju) i da shvatim da je porod, bez obzira gdje bio, nesto lijepo, ipak nevjerojatno bolno, nesto prirodno, ali za sto je potrebno vodstvo....

A sad informacije koje znam o gore navedena 2 para

1. par... To im je bilo trece dijete. SVe bebe su im bile prilicno male. Ta treca najveca 3100 g. Zena je na tome inzistirala, pripremili su se maximalno koliko su mogli, muz je asistirao i "glumio doktora" iako to nije bas pretjerano zelio. Zena je bila apsolutno sigurna u sebe i zato je on pristao. Uglavnom, sve je proslo ok, zdravi bebac se rodio, ali muzeve rijeci su bile ovakve: "Ne bi to vise nikad u zivotu ponovio. Umrli smo od straha. Osim toga, Bog je stvarno nesto kiksao jer porod je nesto, ma gdje bio, katastrofalno za zenu. Bilo je gusto."
Nismo ga vise od toga ispitivali... a nju ne poznajemo tako da evo to je sve sto znam. Oni su imali porod BEZ ASISTIRANJA osim prijatelja ginekologa koji im je putem mobitela (valjda onda kad je bilo "gusto") pomogao koliko je mogao.
Zanimljivo je to da kad ga je mm sreo pricao je odusevljeno kako su rodili doma, a ovaj put kad sam ga ja pitala detalje i sve to... onda je iz njega izaslo ovo gore.

2. Opet neki par koji je bez asistiranja imao porod u kuci. Rodena zdrava beba sve ok, ali bile su velike frke jer je komadic posteljice ostao u maternici, sto naravno nisu skuzili na vrijeme, tako je bila frka, zena zavrsila na hitnoj i u bolnici za neko vrijeme (dan? ne znam...).

________________________________

Vjerojatno postoji mogucnost da dodem u kontakt s oba para, s prvim definitivno, a i s drugim (prijatelji od prijatelja mojih prijatelja), ako je to bas potrebno.

----------


## Anita-AZ

Zaboravih reci da znam za ovaj prvi par da nisu isli kod pedijatra uopce prvih 15 dana!! I proslo je sve ok sa zakonske strane.....

----------


## Arijana

Evo nešto ako može pomoći   :Laughing:  
http://jagor.srce.hr/hitna-pomoc/prva/porodjaj.htm
obrati pozornost na tekst na dnu stranice   :Grin:

----------


## BusyBee

> odes pedijatru s bebom, kod kojeg ces inace ici s djetetom


Felix, zanima me kako se u tom slucaju prijavljuje dijete u maticni ured. U jednom trenutku nekome, osim pedijatru (kojem vjerujes i koji, pretpostavljam, zna da je dijete rodjeno kod kuce), moras objasniti zasto dijete nije prijavljeno u maticni ured (pitam jer kod nas rodiliste prijavljuje rodjene).

----------


## buby

ja sam se rodila doma (prije hm, hm 32 godine) - mama nije stigla do bolnice, došla je hitna, porodio ju student (mislim stažišta, ali moji vele student), babica je došla kada je sve bilo gotovo
posteljicu su trebali pričuvati par dana (ako bi bila temp., morala se javiti u bolnicu)
nije baš porod doma u smislu sami, ali eto - sve je bilo ok, i nitko nije išao u bolnicu

----------


## Poslid

Ja sam isto mislila da ne možeš izbjeći odlazak u bolnicu. Sad kad razmišljam, možeš samo pozvati hitnu, koja će utvrditi stanje (porod živorođenog djeteta) i odbiti da te transportiraju u bolnicu. Poslije možeš od hitne tražiti taj papir i to ti je dokaz o rođenju.

----------


## Mayaa

pa zar vas ne bi bilo strah, mislim usudit se  :shock: 

stalno mi se po glavi mota varijanta da nešto krene po zlu; dok dočekate hitnu svašta se može dogodit. a da ne pričam o opciji da baš sve krene naopako, šta bi bilo sa zakonske strane  :?

i kako bi se ostatak života nosili s tim ?

----------


## ivory

Moja sestrična je igrom slučaja rodila doma i to *POSVE SAMA*!
Malena je sada navršila 5 godina i prekrasno je i zdravo dijete. Sestrična je rodila u noći i pozvala moju mamu da dođe do nje i pomoge joj, ali tada je već sve bilo gotovo (podrezala pupkovinu, okupala bebu i počistila sve za sobom). Kaže da je rodila u par trudova, a malena je bila teška 2800 g. U jutro smo pozvali hitnu i odveli su je u bolnicu te ih zadržali 7 dana na promatranju, jer je pupkovina bila podrezana malo pre kratko i nestručno, te je moja Luce završila na antibioticima za svaki slučaj. Nažalost, ostao joj je i dio posteljice, te su joj to morali odstraniti. Tretirali su ih kao svjetsko čudo u bolnici i bili su jako nabrijani na nju i bebu. Kod prijava je sve išlo uobičajnim tokom i nikakvih komplikacija nije bilo.

----------


## Arijana

E, da..i antibiotici..
Vrlo je vjerovatno da će bebi rođenoj doma kada je prime u bolnicu dati antibiotik "za svaki slučaj". Mislim.. svaka intervencija se može odbit.. ali..

----------


## Felix

> Dovoljno je da si zamislim svoj porod (jos friski u sjecanju) i da shvatim da je porod, bez obzira gdje bio, nesto lijepo, ipak nevjerojatno bolno, nesto prirodno, ali za sto je potrebno vodstvo....


vodstvo?  :? 
nazalost, mit da je prirodnom porodu potrebno vodjenje je jedan od glavnih razloga silnih, nepotrebnih i stetnih intervencija. porodu ne treba vodjenje, jer on ide sam od sebe. treba samo asistiranje. a to je bitna razlika!
kaze se da je idealna babica ona koja zna za sto joj sluze ruke - da sjedi na njima. karikirano, ali istinito. dok god porod protjece u redu, nema nikakvog razloga da ga se vodi, tj. za intervencije.

ja sam apsolutno za mogucnost asistiranog poroda kod kuce. sto se tice neasistiranog, ja osobno ne bih bila u stanju.




> Vrlo je vjerovatno da će bebi rođenoj doma kada je prime u bolnicu dati antibiotik "za svaki slučaj".


a vrlo je i vjerojatno da ce mama koja je imala hrabrosti roditi neasistirano doma imati hrabrosti odbiti antibiotik   :Wink:  
doma barem imas domace bakterije na koje je mama stekla otpornost i istu prenijela djetetu, dok u bolnici imas hrrrpu puno opasnijih bakterija na koje dijete nema nikakvu otpornost. koliko se novorodjencadi zarazi u rodilistu! ima i jedan topic o tome...

----------


## Anita-AZ

> Anita-AZ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Dovoljno je da si zamislim svoj porod (jos friski u sjecanju) i da shvatim da je porod, bez obzira gdje bio, nesto lijepo, ipak nevjerojatno bolno, nesto prirodno, ali za sto je potrebno vodstvo....
> 
> 
> vodstvo?  :? 
> nazalost, mit da je prirodnom porodu potrebno vodjenje je jedan od glavnih razloga silnih, nepotrebnih i stetnih intervencija. porodu ne treba vodjenje, jer on ide sam od sebe. treba samo asistiranje. a to je bitna razlika!
> kaze se da je idealna babica ona koja zna za sto joj sluze ruke - da sjedi na njima. karikirano, ali istinito. dok god porod protjece u redu, nema nikakvog razloga da ga se vodi, tj. za intervencije.
> ...


Ma pod vodstvo sam i mislila asistiranje, niti slucajno na intervencije! Odabrah krivu rijec... !
Ja sam se osjecala "vođeno" od babice... kako tiskati, kad ne, kad da... ustvari samo tijekom izgona mi je bilo potrebno "vodstvo" babice... na to sam mislila. A gledajuci u globalu, to je da, asistiranje.... 

Hvala na ispravci!   :Love:

----------


## plashljivo_pile

ja se ne bih usudila rađati kod kuće.
ne tvrdim ja da su žene nesposobne rodit bez liječničkog tima, daleko od tog, no uvijek postoji ona, makar mala, šansa da dođe do komplikacija i da zaista zatreba liječnička intervencija.
hvala lijepa, ja ću radije rađat okružena doktorima nego riskirat da nešto pođe po zlu.
moju ilonu su morali oživljavat, a nikakve komplikacije nisu bile za očekivat jer su i trudnoća i sam porod bili super. i što bi bilo da sam rađala doma? ne želim ni pomišljati na to.

----------


## zrinka

naravno, porod kod kuce nije za svakoga....
ali ne sumnjam da je prelijepo iskustvo....

osobno, voljela bih da u HR zazivi mogucnost asistiranog poroda kod kuce, i da se netko u rodi ozbiljno zauzme oko ovoga....

jedna nasa roda rodila je kod kuce u amsterdamu, mozete procitati ovdje:
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=137&Show=451

----------


## zrinka

> Porod kod kuće pruža roditeljima intimnost, privatnost, komfor i doživljaj čiji je centar u samoj obitelji. Ovo je sigurna opcija za žene s normalnim trudnoćama. Namijenjen je osobama koje imaju veliku želju za prirodnim porodom i koje su spremne preuzeti na sebe visoki stupanj odgovornosti za svoju zdravstvenu njegu i rođenje svog djeteta.
> 
> 
> Prema studijama, babice pružaju pri porodu sigurnost koja je usporediva s konvencionalnim porodima. Dapače, nikada nije ničim dokazano da su za žene s normalnim trudnoćama porodi u bolnici sigurniji nego asistirani porodi kod kuće. (American Journal of Public Health 1992: 450-453; Birth 1994; 21:141-148). A WHO tvrdi da je poželjna lokacija za većinu poroda izvan bolnica - kod kuće ili u neovisnim centrima za rađanje.


sa
http://www.udrugaprimalja.hr/content/view/22/46/

----------


## Arijana

Zrinka, lijepo je rodit kod kuće uz iskusnu babicu, ja ne znam bi li mogla, ali svakako podržavam tu opciju.
Ali... u današnjim uvjetima u RH, rađat doma "na prevaru" mi je skroz, skroz neodgovorno.

----------


## zrinka

pa naravno arijana
ja sam za asistirane porode kod kuce, uz punu sigurnost kako se to radi vani

imam prijateljicu koja je u svedskoj rodila kod kuce, njoj je bolnica blize nego nekome tko radja u metkovicu a najbliza bolnica joj je dubrovnik a sama znas koliko ima od mtk do dubrovnika (100 km za neupucene) i to kakve ceste...

no, asistirani porod kod kuce, naglasavam asistirani moze biti siguran ioi cak sigurniji nego onaj u rodilistu......ali nije za svakoga.....

----------


## Arijana

Da, zrinka, ali ovdje mi sve odiše na ono "kako zeznut administraciju i doktore"  :/

----------


## zrinka

> Da, zrinka, ali ovdje mi sve odiše na ono "kako zeznut administraciju i doktore"  :/


od toga se ogradjujem

----------


## sundrops

hvala vam mame na javljanju.
ono sto bih voljela da zazivi jest da se svakoj zeni dozvoli porodjaj kakav ona,kao buduca majka osjeca da joj je najprihvatljiviji.
otkako sam cula za porodjaj kod kuce nesto je zaiskrilo u meni i osjetila sam da je to ono sto bi meni najvise pasalo.
zao mi je sto kod nas zasad nemamo takvu mogucnost i molila bih iskusnije rode da jave,kako mozemo pripomoci da i u hrvatskoj to postane moguce.
zapocevsi ovu temu,nije mi bila namjera planirati nesto "na prijevaru",kako to  Arijana spominje,niti mi je bila namjera upustati se u neasistirani porodjaj,poput prvog para kojeg Anita A-Z spominje..no imam nesto za reci o tom paru.naime,za neasistirani porodjaj je od izuzetne,da ne kazem presudne vaznosti,stanje para-buduce majke i oca koji ulaze u to.Pod njihovim stanjem mislim na stanje duha.Sto znaci to da su se oni "pripremili maximalno"?Znaci li to da su radili na sebi,meditirali i bavili se strahovima koji bi mogli skrenuti prirodni tijek porodjaja ?Jesu li se u vjeri okrenuli sebi,unutra ka inuiciji,osluskivanju sto im dijete govori(kao dusa koja se sprema otisnuti u ovaj svijet),jesu li se okrenuli ka visem vodstvu?U neasistiranom porodjaju presudna je vjera,povjerenje  kojem se par predaje i prepusta visoj sili,bogu ocu,prirodi-mozete nazvati to kako god osjecate.Jer,kako kazu sveti spisi,gdje ima vjere,nema straha.I na tomu je raditi onima koji se pripremaju za takav porod-na razbijanju strahova koji nas vuku na nizu vibraciju,gdje dodir sa intuicijom nije moguc.Kada se sa povjerenjem prepustimo stvara se zastitno polje koje nas cuva i podupire,poput Gospodovih ruku koje su nad nama,i kroz koje nista loseg proci ne moze.
Ja vjerujem da zena zna i moze sama roditi dijete,tj biti sama sebi primalja i vjerujem da ce jedoga dana,zene se iznova okrenuti svojoj moci i intuiciji koja ce ih voditi kroz to ekstaticno iskustvo rodjenja,koje nam je bog podario.

----------


## sundrops

a kako neki kazu,porod je toliko siguran koliko i zivot sam..
isto tako mozemo i za porod kod kuce i u bolnici reci- znam za majku koja je rodila u zagrebu(jos dandanas se najezi kako joj je porod strasan bio,no to nije ono sto zelim naglasiti)da bi 10 dana nakon poroda,kod kuce u tusiranju otkrila da joj nesto visi iz vagine-pocela je povlaciti i izvadila posteljicu!znate sto se moglo desiti ..eto vam i ta strana medalje.
no,kao sto je  Anita A-Zovo napisala:
"Uglavnom, ja sam se takoder odusevljavala idejom poroda kod kuce, ali nesto mi je ipak govorilo da nisam spremna za tako sto. Da mi je to nesto iznutra reklo drugacije, napravila bi drugacije. To je ono prvo i najbitnije! Ne forsirati nista."

veoma je vazno kako se zena,kao buduca majka osjeca pri pomisli na porod bez prisutnosti lijecnika ili cak babice.to treba biti nit vodilja svakoj zeni.

----------


## sirius

Rodila sam prije četiri godine u Zagrebu.
Prvo što su me ljudi pitali nakon što sam došla iz rodilišta je bilo da li nakon ovog(poroda)želim još koje(dijete).Kao iz topa sam odgovarala da naravno želim sve ponoviti još koji put ,ali da bih najradije rodila doma.
Tada nisam znala ni za Rodu ,ni za prirodni porod ,niti sam imala točnu sliku kako bi to izgledalo kad se ne bi događalo u bolnici ,ipak...

Instiktivno sam znala da ono što sam doživjela u bolnici nije pravi način,a ja čak nisam ni imala neke značajne komplikacije i traume.Ja sam samo doživjela grubu realnost i standard hrvatskih rodilišta,ne zbog trudova i oporavka nego zbog energije koja me je okruživala i nepotrebnih postupaka koji su produžili i zakomplicirali djetetov i moj oporavak.

Nikada se u životu se nisam osječala tako jadno i kao da sam samo objekt kao na porodu vlastitog djeteta.Nikada se nisam osječala da manje sudjelujem i odlučujem o bilo čemu nego na (i nakon )poroda svog djeteta.Moje tijelo nikada nije bilo manje moje nego kad sam rađala svoje dijete,drugi su odlučivali o svemu.
Istina ,trebala sam biti bolje informirana ,trebala sam biti spremnija za borbu sa birokracijim....sve je to točno ,ali mislim da to ne bi trebao biti trenutak za borbu sa vjetrenjačama.

Dakle,ja sam za porod kod kuće ,naravno legalan uz pomoć iskusne primalje u koju se ima povjerenja.
Naravno,puno će još vode proteči prije nego primalje u Hrvatskoj dobiju dozvolu za samostalno asistiranje pri porodima.
Dotada,ja već imam plan(a još čak nisam ni trudna  :Razz:  ),slijedeči put u rodilište vodim jednu od Roda koje su zainteresirane za prirodan porod i sudjelovanje u njemu.Nadam se da će slijedeči put sve biti puno bliže onome što želim...

----------


## Saradadevii

> ja sam za asistirane porode kod kuce, uz punu sigurnost kako se to radi vani


zrinka, puno puta su porodi asistirani u zadnji tren (babice dodju pri kraj ili na kraj balade).
Sto povlaci za sobom pitanje, koliko je uistinu porod od neprofesionalonog medicinskog osoblja, opasan, za nerizicnu trudnocu

Ne kazem da je siguran, sigurniji od asistriranog, samo kazem da otvara citav niz pitanja koja se ne bi mogla pitati da nema zena koje to rade.


Filozof Immanuel Kant, koji je bio stovatelj racionalizma i slavitelj racionalistickih dometa ljudskoga uma (ukljucujuci nenasilene metode drustvene komunikacije), na dan pada Bastille, koji je , kao sto znate, bio poprilicno krvav, a nakon koje je slijedio kraljevski i drugi pokolj (dakle, nista previse uzviseno ljudski i racionalno), izjavio je znakovito da je *najbolje zaboraviti kako se to dogodilo, ali da je sretan sto se je dogodilo* (jer je Francuska gradjanska revolucija promovirala ideale slobode, bratstva i jednakosti, tako drage njegovom srcu)

----------


## Saradadevii

> Da, zrinka, ali ovdje mi sve odiše na ono "kako zeznut administraciju i doktore"  :/


Mozda, "kako izbjeci funkcijoniranje unutar sustava koji je despotski, nije baziran na medicini utemeljenoj na znanosti, ne uvazava individualne potrebe gradjana  itd..."

----------


## lunas

> Prosla je godina dana otkako sam postala majka putem carskog reza...


Tvoja me prica dosta podsjeca na moju. Ja sma dosta do trudova za tiskanje, nakon cega je uslijedio hitni CR. Neki dan me poznanica pitala zasto sam imala CR, a ja nisam znala sta joj odgovoriti. Sada sam 2. put trudna i raspitivala sam se podosta u bolnici (Pula) da li postoji mogucnost nemedikaliziranog poroda, bez ikakvih iontervencija i u polozaju koji ja zelim. Naisla sam samo na opiranje, i doktora i medicinskih sestara. Jedan doktor mi je rekao da mogu ja ostati i kod kuce ako zelim. A kad sam ga pitala da li bi u tom slucaju imala pravo na babicu, ili sl. rekao mi je da se obratim udruzi RODA, da oni imaju babice!?! :?  (Nisam mu ni spomenula RODE, ali je ocigledno zakljucio posto sam informirana, da vjerojatno znam za njih i, da, mislim da mu RODE uzasno idu na zivce, par puta ih je spomenuo u negativnom kontekstu) Izgleda sam mu bas isla na zivce. 
Inace, ja sam fotokopirala sve (skoro) papire iz mojeg kartona sa prvog porodjaja (da, i to se moze, ako si uporan! - platila sam 11 kn za fotokopiranje i dobila racun - rekli su mi da sma prva koja je to napravila!) i zakljucila da sam zaista imala nepotrebni CR. I, da li znate, cure, da smo sve ulaskom u rodiliste potpisali suglasnost za medicinske intervencije - i da na istom papiru postoji alternativno odbijanje suglasnosti, ali moras tocno nabrojati sta odbijas (dok, naravno, kad dajes pristanak, pristajes na sve po dafaultu). Ja sam odlucna na drugom porodu potpisati taj drugi dio (odbijanje) i navesti sve do jednog rutinskog postupka. Ovaj put ne zelim ni klistir ni brijanje. Bas me briga ako ce se netko ljutiti, nek me izbace iz bolnice, mogu ja roditi bilo gdje. Ne zelim ni njihovu spavacicu! Rodit cu u majci od RODE (ako je uspijem konacno nabaviti do tada!  :Smile:  )

----------


## mendula

Ja sam svoje porode u Puli doživjela kao prilično ne-intervenirane. Hm...u usporedbi s drugim rodilištima na Forumu. I naravno, to je svjetlosnim godinama daleko od fiziološkog poroda. Ipak mislim da se, osim klistira, brijanja i ležanja na leđima, intervencije provode štedljivo. Bar sam ja to tako doživjela. Tebi to vjerojatno nije dovoljno  :/ , znam.

Može li molim te ime tog doktora na pp?

----------


## Saradadevii

> Jedan doktor mi je rekao da mogu ja ostati i kod kuce ako zelim. A kad sam ga pitala da li bi u tom slucaju imala pravo na babicu, ili sl. rekao mi je da se obratim udruzi RODA, da oni imaju babice!?!


ovo mi je bas drago cuti   :Smile:  

a ti, lunas, bas pitas dobra pitanja...

----------


## lunas

:Razz:

----------


## TinnaZ

Hej, pa to znači da oni čitaju naš forum (pada mi na pamet Istinski neinterventni porod po MO).
Ovo je uspjeh, jer je također jedan način komunikacije između rodilja, roditelja i medicinara; i koliko god im to u ovoj fazi vrijeđalo ego, način je da doznaju što jedan dio rodilja misli, što im zamjera, i da ne žele sve rodilje pristati biti  "objekt" na vlastitom porodu.
Naša čakulanje ovdje vrijeđaju ego sigurna sam, svugdje gdje je on prešao granicu - i to je dobro.

----------


## Saradadevii

malo o porodu kod kuce s jednog americkog sajta (obratite paznju na instrazivanje objavljeno u British Medical Journal, 2005...)

http://www.gentlebirth.org/archives/...tml#References

i malo s nekih britanskih>

http://www.homebirth.org.uk/

http://www.bishopsstortfordnct.org.u...h_support.html

http://www.rubymidwife.co.uk/links.htm
http://www.birthchoiceuk.com/Frame.htm

----------


## mama_jos_malo

http://prirodniporod.crolink.net/iskustva.htm

Znam da priča para iz Zagreba nije potpuna (ona je završila u bolnici zbog dijela posteljice...)

----------


## ninaXY

> Evo nešto ako može pomoći   
> http://jagor.srce.hr/hitna-pomoc/prva/porodjaj.htm
> obrati pozornost na tekst na dnu stranice


ovaj link ne radi, jel zna netko gdje bi se mogao naći taj tekst?

----------


## Shakti

Sundrops, mnogo me raduje kad cujem da postoje zene na ovim prostorima I u ovo vreme koje imaju snage, vere I smelosti da na sebe I porodjaj gledaju na drugaciji nacin. Obzirom da zivimo okruzeni strahom I u mnogome otcepljeni od prirode na porodjaj kod kuce pa jos neasistirani gleda se sa nevericom, osudjivanjem pa cak I podsmehom I sarkazmom.
Razumem tvoje odusevljenje I inspiraciju citajuci o orgazmickom poradjanju, pretpostavljam da su clanci sa Bornfree! Meni su upravo ti clanci probudili zelju za takvim porodjajem I naveli na dalja razmisljanja, preispitivanja, suocavanja I istrazivanja. 
Ovo su neki od sajtova kojima sam se vracala tokom trudnoce kako bih ostala inspirisana, pozitivna I osnazena. 
www.birthingfromwithin.com
 Pam England, imam njenu knjigu I korisna je za svaku trudnicu nebitno da li ce da radja kod kuce ili u  bolnici, ineresantan I sveobuhvatan pristup
www.freestone.org Jeanine Parvati Baker, genijalna zena, babica, jogina bez dlake na jeziku, posvetila je zivot edukaciji zena da su sposobne da se same porode, rodila ih je sestoro cini mi se,  izvrsni clanci
www.empoweredchildbirth.com 
naziv sajta sve govori, interesantan I koristan

Uz sva iscitavanja, moja priprema za porodjaj je obuhvatala svakodnevnu joga praksu, izvrsne kundalini joga meditacije od Gurmukh, otvorenu komunikaciju o svemu sto mi se trenutno desava u glavi I srcu sa svojim muzem I kultivisanje poverenja u sebe kao zenu, u svoje telo, prirodu, univerzum.
Ne bih sada pisala o svom porodjaju, (Felix izvini, mozda na pp) ali bih rekla samo da je iskustvo tako mocno I zivotno menjajuce da ga nikada nizasta ne bih menjala. I drugi put cu se na isto odluciti, spremnija, otvorenija, predanija.

----------


## Shakti

potkralo mi se slovo viska
www.birthingfromwithin.com

----------


## mamma Juanita

Shakti, baš me vesli da si došla na ovaj forum  :Smile: .

----------


## minići

Roditi doma- prelijepo zvuči ali... Zašto su uopće žene prestale rađati doma? Nisu valjda postale manje sposobne rađati prirodno?! Ima li itko podatke o mortalitetu novorođenčadi u tijeku poroda danas i prije nekih 60 godina? Ja osobno znam da je moja baka rodila 12 djece doma, od toga je preživjelo porod 5 :shock:

----------


## ninaXY

Porodi koje vode primalje (u inozemstvu, naravno) statistički imaju najmanje komplikacija, manje od 5 % ih završi u bolnici, carskim rezom. 
Stopa carskih rezova u Hrvatskoj je oko 15 % i raste iz godine u godinu.
A zanimljiva je činjenica da su žene odjednom počele umirati nakon poroda kad su se u porod počeli petljati liječnici. Ispostavilo se da je to zbog toga što tada još nisu znali koliko je važno prati ruke. Kad su napokon liječnici prihvatili činjenicu da nakon obilaska drugih pacijenata moraju oprati ruke, zaustavljena je i epidemija umiranja rodilja.

----------


## Felix

statistike pokazuju, za zene niskog rizika (a takvih je cca 80%): 

za *viserotke*, porod doma uz iskusnu primalju donosi manje mogucih komplikacija i infekcija nego u bolnici. dakle, *sigurniji je za majku i dijete.*

za *prvorotke*, jednaka je mogucnost komplikacija i infekcija - *jednako je siguran* kao u bolnici.

a i u bolnici, za zene niskog rizika porod samo uz primalju je sigurniji nego uz lijecnika.

dovoljno receno.

ovo za porod kod kuce, naravno, zahtijeva i logistiku koja postoji u zemljama europske unije (u svima se moze roditi doma), da je 20 min do bolnice i sl.

u nizozemskoj 30-35% zena radja doma, a perinatalni mortalitet im je kao nas.

zene i djeca su umirali zbog drugih stvari, a ne zato sto je porod opasan.

citam inu may gaskin: guide to childbirth, fantasticna knjiga. nasla je neke podatke kako su primalje radile prije par sto godina. cudo jedno sto su sve uspijevale napraviti. smrtnost u samom porodu im nije bila uopce visoka. citala sam opis totalne placente previje - u kojoj su strucnoscu primalje prezivjeli i majka i dijete! :shock: fascinirana sam onim pravim, iskonskim primaljstvom. uz takvu jednu primalju, nemas se cega bojati.

----------


## minići

Da uz primalju, ali sam... ja nikada nebi imala hrabrosti. A problem je što kod nas primalje ne mogu raditi izvan bolnice i bez liječnika.

----------


## TeinaMama

> Roditi doma- prelijepo zvuči ali... Zašto su uopće žene prestale rađati doma? Nisu valjda postale manje sposobne rađati prirodno?! Ima li itko podatke o mortalitetu novorođenčadi u tijeku poroda danas i prije nekih 60 godina? Ja osobno znam da je moja baka rodila 12 djece doma, od toga je preživjelo porod 5 :shock:



Ja sam nedavno polagala Gospodarstvo Hrvatske i piše ovako: Tijekom 19 stoljeća 20-25% djece nije doživjelo svoj prvi rođendan, a u ukupno broju umrlih više od 50% bila su djeca do 5 godina života.
Ali ja mislim da to nema baš toliko veze sa porodom kod kuće nego više sa uvjetima u kojima su se držala djeca nakon poroda.

----------


## MGrubi

cirka je 10-15% porođaja s komplikacijama za koje su nužne intervencije , pa i carski (doktor reka oko 6%)
još k tome dodaš sve kiretaže i pobačaje zbog života mame ili razvijenosti bebe... nije postojao UZV
pa infekcije gljivične, bakterijske....

----------


## Asimon

> Roditi doma- prelijepo zvuči ali... Zašto su uopće žene prestale rađati doma? Nisu valjda postale manje sposobne rađati prirodno?! Ima li itko podatke o mortalitetu novorođenčadi u tijeku poroda danas i prije nekih 60 godina? Ja osobno znam da je moja baka rodila 12 djece doma, od toga je preživjelo porod 5 :shock:


Mislim da smo itekako sposobne rađati doma, ja bih bila presretna da imam mogućnost asistiranog poroda kod kuće....sama se ne bih usudila.

također znam da je moja baka rodila 7 zdrave djece doma, moja baba 4 (s mojim ocem je morala kasnije u bolnicu zbog komplikacija i zaostale posteljice, sve je nakraju bilo u redu); znam i da su prababe iz moje i obitelji MM rađale i po 9-12 djece doma, nijedno nije umrlo pri porodu niti u najranijim godinama života. Možda je to samo sreća, dobri geni, dobre babice, ali mi nekako ulijeva vjeru da smo i mi to još uvijek sposobne izvesti. Nije u 50-100 godina moglo doći do takvih promjena u organizmu (genetskih ili kakvih god  :? ) 
mislim da nam samo treba dati šansu.

----------


## MGrubi

> Mislim da smo itekako sposobne rađati doma, ja bih bila presretna da imam mogućnost asistiranog poroda kod kuće....sama se ne bih usudila.
> 
> .


i ja isto

----------


## minići

Nisam ni mislila da nismo sposobne rađati doma. I ja sam skoro rodila doma, tj. došla sam u bolnicu potpuno otvorena. Mislila sam reći da prije nisu žene imale druge mogučnosti nego rađati doma, a danas imamo i teško je ignorirati sve ono što znamo da se može dogoditi ( oprostite na gramatici, kasno sam počela živjeti u HR i gramatika mi nikad nije bila jaka strana). Ja se divim ženama koje se usude roditi doma i moram priznati da mi je to proletilo kroz glavu kao neka mogučnost, ali se nikad nebi usudila. Možda treći put "slučajno" rodim doma, ali svjesno i namjerno- nikada.

----------


## minići

Ako ima neka babica koja to radi, voljela bi znati kad budem rađala. Kada mi je san, a u nas toga nema.  :Sad:

----------


## sibell

evo neki dan je na talijanskoj televiziji bio prikazan prilog/film porod kod kuce. 
Bez ikakvih medicinskih pomagala. Prisutni su bili samo muz i babica uz normalno porodilju (i kamermane ocigledno). Rodila je u kupaonici u interesantnom polozaju - sjela je muzu u krilo okrenuta licem u lice. (Muz je sjedio na skoljci). Babica je asistirala kada treba tiskati i cekala bebicu.

Za vrijeme trudova zena se normalno kretala i trazila najbolju poziciju tijela zbog bolova.

Kada je bebica ugledala svijetlo dana, majka je legla u svoj krevet sa bebom i dojila, (a ostali ukucani su otvorili sapanjac). Ne znam zasto se ne pruzi svakoj zeni prilika da radja u svome domu ukoliko to zeli i normalno, ako ima urednu trudnocu koja joj to dozvoljava.

----------


## MGrubi

> Ne znam zasto se ne pruzi svakoj zeni prilika da radja u svome domu ukoliko to zeli i normalno, ako ima urednu trudnocu koja joj to dozvoljava.


jer našim babicama nije omogućeno daljnje školovanje , pa da mogu imati licencu za obavljanje takvih poroda

a u slučaju komplikacije trebalo bi zvati hitnu, a svaki izlazak Hitne našu državu košta ......

----------


## makita

> Ako ima neka babica koja to radi, voljela bi znati kad budem rađala. Kada mi je san, a u nas toga nema.


Porod u kadi se obavlja, jel ono bila spominjana Rijeka i možda Osijek :? 

Vezano za izlazak hitne, ma neš ti troška za državu, a kolko uštedi na klistiru i wc papiru nakon toga, pa na žiletu, pa na dripu i još ostalim lijkovima koje se uštrca u trudnicu, ovako ako dođe do hitne, preskače se sve i žena rađa il ne daj bože ide na ozbiljnu operaciju. Eto, malo premisa, a upućeni nek naprave izračun, ne računajuć emocije i dobrobit prirodnog poroda

----------


## ninaXY

> Ako ima neka babica koja to radi, voljela bi znati kad budem rađala. Kada mi je san, a u nas toga nema.


I ja bih voljela da mi se javi neka primalja voljna doći na kućni porod u Zadru. Molim cijenjene ponude na pp.   :Laughing:  

možda mi se koja i javi dok taman budem trudna s 5.-6. djetetom

----------


## Emy77

Ovdje u Nizozemskoj je normalno radjati kuci!
Samo ako misle da bi doslo do komplikacija ides u bolnicu, ako misle da nece doci do komplikacija radjas kuci, ako ti bas zelis u bolnici onda placas oko 200 eura.
Meni to nije bas ok...ja sam htjela u bolnicu i trebala sam platiti (ja bi tad i 2000 eura da je trebalo) zato jer se osjecam puno sigurnije nego doma sa babicom...
A posto sam i dobro "pukla" i ginekolog me morao sivati, da sam radjala kuci, onako bi morala u bolnicu da me siva..
Inace nizozemke masovno odlucuju za porod kod kuce i stvarno im je bed ako moraju u bolnicu.
Ja sam nakon 2 sata morala napustit bolincu jer smo ja i beba bili ok.

----------


## MGrubi

> Zato jer se * osjecam puno sigurnije*  nego doma sa babicom...
> .


to je jako bitan osječaj da bi porod mogao normalno teći
ako se žena osjeća ugroženo i nesigurno šansa za hitnim carskim vrtoglavo raste

----------


## Poslid

A u Hrvatskoj ti doktor na porođaju bar jednom u toku poroda veli: AKo me nećete slušati dijete će vam umrijeti"   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Yuna

ja bih isto najradije porod kod kuce, ali koliko cujem ne postoji na ovim prostorima.

nekako mislim da bih se osjecala najugodnije kod kuce pa bi najlakse i prosla kroz sve to.

kako pise u jednom tekstu privatnost kod poroda je jako vazna...a ja sam bas takva...ne zelim da mi se puno ljudi mota okolo i gleda dolje...hehe.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> posto sam i dobro "pukla" i ginekolog me morao sivati, da sam radjala kuci, onako bi morala u bolnicu da me siva..


ne bi morala u bolnicu, primalja bi te zašila kod kuće.
ali uzmi u obzir i to da je pucanja ( a pogotovo epiziotomija) manje  kod kuće nego u bolnici.

----------


## akasha

> U poslijednje vrijeme mm i ja smo poceli razgovarati o buducoj trudnoci,jer oboje zelimo vise djece(barem troje) te sam pocela iscitavati stare postove na temu poroda kod kuce. Zelim se sto vise informirati o tome i zanima me ima li koga na forumu tko je u Hrvatskoj se odlucio za nj?


hej *sundrops*, šta ima novoga?

----------


## mama courage

> Kada je bebica ugledala svijetlo dana, majka je legla u svoj krevet sa bebom i dojila, (a ostali ukucani su otvorili sapanjac). Ne znam zasto se ne pruzi svakoj zeni prilika da radja u svome domu ukoliko to zeli i normalno, ako ima urednu trudnocu koja joj to dozvoljava.


a ja bih voljela procitati i pogledati one price poroda kod kuce koje su zavrsile neslavno. gdje se na vrat na nos zvala hitna, koja se probijala kroz najvecu guzvu dok je dijete polako plavilo, a majci puls opadao... price majki koje su pozhalile sto su se odlucile na taj korak...  jer ispada da takvih slucajeva uopce nema.... cudno...




> Ovaj put ne zelim ni klistir ni brijanje. Bas me briga ako ce se netko ljutiti, nek me izbace iz bolnice, mogu ja roditi bilo gdje. Ne zelim ni njihovu spavacicu!


ponekad sticem utisak kao da se neke forumasice ovdje natjechu koja ce sto prirodnije roditi, te bez ovog bez onog, te kod kuce... samo jos treba u spilji il na grani.. i koja ce vise prkositi ljecnicima i medicinskom osoblju. pojma nemate sto vas ceka i sto ce biti i koje su sve komplikacije moguce pri porodima, al najbitnija je ta furka udarati kontru ljudima koji su umnogocemu strucniji nego vi. da je meni stalo toliko do prirodnog poroda il da sam imala negativna iskustva na prijasnjem porodu ja bih upravo iz razloga da mi se tako sto ne ponovi trazila razgovor i dogovor s (buducim) ljecnicma i med. osobljem. objasnila im svoje strahove i zelje i trazila da mi objasne sto su i koliko su u mogucnosti izaci mojim zeljama u susret. to bi bio jedan timski rad za dobrobit djeteta, a ne za majcin ego.

----------


## Maxime

Poslid, nije da branim HR nacin poroda ali mislim da ne treba generalizirati. Ja sam imala krasnog ljecnika na svojem porodu, sigurno nisam jedina koja ima dobra iskustva ...

----------


## marta

> sibell prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kada je bebica ugledala svijetlo dana, majka je legla u svoj krevet sa bebom i dojila, (a ostali ukucani su otvorili sapanjac). Ne znam zasto se ne pruzi svakoj zeni prilika da radja u svome domu ukoliko to zeli i normalno, ako ima urednu trudnocu koja joj to dozvoljava.
> 
> 
> a ja bih voljela procitati i pogledati one price poroda kod kuce koje su zavrsile neslavno. gdje se na vrat na nos zvala hitna, koja se probijala kroz najvecu guzvu dok je dijete polako plavilo, a majci puls opadao... price majki koje su pozhalile sto su se odlucile na taj korak...  jer ispada da takvih slucajeva uopce nema.... cudno...


U literaturi o neasistiranom porodu su redovno navedeni i takvi primjeri. Npr. u knjizi Unassisted homebirth - an act of love, od 10 prica, jedna je zavrsila smrcu djeteta. 

I Laura Shanley je rodila petero djece od kojih je jedno umrlo nakon nekoliko sati, cini mi se, ne znam vise tocno. 

u engleskoj literaturi, npr. Homebirth (navest cu ti i autoricu, sad mi se ne da ici na policu traziti, pa ako te bas zanima, javi) t6akodjer su opisati slucajevi radjanja mrtvorodjencadi i beba koje su umrle nakon poroda (ovdje je doduse uglavnom rijec o asistiranim porodima).

Hocu reci, literatura uopce ne izbjegava tu temu.

----------


## sibell

> sibell (napisa): 
> 
> Kada je bebica ugledala svijetlo dana, majka je legla u svoj krevet sa bebom i dojila, (a ostali ukucani su otvorili sapanjac). Ne znam zasto se ne pruzi svakoj zeni prilika da radja u svome domu ukoliko to zeli i normalno, ako ima urednu trudnocu koja joj to dozvoljava. 
> 
> 
> a ja bih voljela procitati i pogledati one price poroda kod kuce koje su zavrsile neslavno. gdje se na vrat na nos zvala hitna, koja se probijala kroz najvecu guzvu dok je dijete polako plavilo, a majci puls opadao... price majki koje su pozhalile sto su se odlucile na taj korak... jer ispada da takvih slucajeva uopce nema.... cudno...


a eto ja bas mislim da je poruka ovoga svega ustvari suradnja dviju ajmo reci struja. bas sto spominjes da imas dojam kako se ovdje zene inate medicini i strucnjacima, meni se cini da se tvoji stavovi mogu opisati na isti nacin uz normalno razlicit predznak. 
Nije bilo rijeci niti je moja intencija bila rugati se medicinskom osoblju (sto je uostalom jako vidljivo iz posta), nego pozitivna sinteza rodilje i medicinskog osoblja. Zena nije radjala bez asistencije. Plus nebi niti mogla radjati uz babicu koju ti daje bolnica ukoliko ti isti sami lijecnici ne daju svoj "blagoslov" da je rodilja sposobna radjati doma. 
Nije bilo rijeci o trudnicama sa komplikacijama u trudnoci niti zagrizenim trudnicama koje su pod svaku cijenu odlucile radjati doma pa makar samo u inat tim zlocestim doktorima.

----------


## akasha

Porod kod kuće u Hrvatskoj




> Nije dozvoljeno, ali nije ni zabranjeno.


U Hrvatskoj mogučnost asistiranog *ne postoji*, a neasistirani je *dozvoljen*.

----------


## marta

> Porod kod kuće u Hrvatskoj
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Poslid prvotno napisa
> 					
> ...


Pa ne bi se moglo reci da je neasistirani dozvoljen nego nije zakonski reguliran, prema tome je u nekoj sivoj zoni.

----------


## akasha

> akasha prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Porod kod kuće u Hrvatskoj
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ne slažem se da je u sivoj zoni. znam da je dozvoljen. to što se na njega gleda nedobronamjerno je druga stvar. ali da je u Hrvatskoj dozvoljen, jest.

 :Kiss:

----------


## mama courage

pa cim nije zabranjen, znaci da je dozvoljen. al nije ni reguliran, zakonski i mislim da je to lose. i moglo bi se reci da je u nekoj sivoj zoni... tj. kad dodje do nekog ozbiljnog slucaja kad majka i otac zavrse pred sudom jedno od pitanja koje ce se postavit je: jesu li ucinili sve da sprijece to sto se desilo, a onda ce doci raznorazne interpretacije.... mozda kad bi bio zakonski reguliran bi bio (donekle) sigurniji.... mada sam a priori protiv toga da se obavlja kod kuce... al to je sad vec druga prica. 

sibell - kuzim, al taj komentar se sad nije toliko odnosio na tebe i taj filmcic, nego uopceno. oprosti ako sam te kvotiranjem zbunuila.

----------


## ninaXY

a što kad se nešto zakomplicira u bolnici, i dobiješ liječničko objašnjenje da su učinili sve što su mogli? Možeš li znati da te komplikacije nisu posljedica nekog njihovog rutinskog postupka, i ne pomisliti da je moglo i drugačije? Netko mora preuzeti odgovornost.

----------


## mama courage

pa jel ja svojim postom igdje iskljucujem odgovornost ljecnickog osoblja prilikom poroda u bolnicama ? :? 




> Možeš li znati da te komplikacije nisu posljedica nekog njihovog rutinskog postupka, i ne pomisliti da je moglo i drugačije?


sigurno da mozes. mozes ga prijaviti. doticni ljecnik ima da objasni sto i kako je radio i zasto, no u ovom slucaju ipak postoje (dugogodisnja) pravila i iskustva i zna se otprilike sto se ocekuje od ljecnika u toj i toj situaciji. no, greske se dogadjaju svaki dan. zato bolnice i imaju sklopljena jaka osiguranja....

----------


## TinnaZ

> zato bolnice i imaju sklopljena jaka osiguranja....


 nemaju sklopljena nikakve osiguranja od odgovornosti, niti je to obavezno, niti osiguravajuća društva imaju baš razrađene te produkte za tu djelatnost. Nešto se prošle godine počelo raditi na tome, ali sve je prepušteno osobnoj volji i platežnoj moći pojedinih ordinacija.

Obzirom da se trenutno greške medicinskog osoblja nemaju otkuda platiti, nego sve opet plaćamo mi iz svog džepa i iz proračuna, te ne postoji neki autoamtizam kako naplatiti takvu štetu (osim putem suda, dakle ne može se podnijeti zahtjev za naknadu štete i dobiti odšteta), sve je još u povojima, jer dokazivati se putem suda da bi bilo ovako ili onako je sizifov posao.
Trenutno je puno jednostavnije uzdati se u se, i pokušavati izbjeći intervencije gdje god miriše na nepotrebne.

Osim ako ti imaš neke druge informacije, pa te molim da nas uputiš koje osiguravajuće društo sklapa osiguranje od odgovornosti za bolnice, ili za liječnike možda, i po kojim uvjetima ... možda će se u tom slučaju svi koji se osjećaju oštećeni lakše i odlučiti potražiti barem naknadu.

----------


## TinnaZ

Evo ga malo o osiguranju od odgovornosti (zadnji post):
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...ght=osiguranje

----------


## mama courage

tinnaZ,

kbc zagreb, tj. velika vecina njegovih ljecnika je osigurana kod croatia osiguranja. a najveci broj sudskih sporova koji se vode unutar kbc zagreb je upravo iz domene ginekologije i posebice porodiljstva i odstete bivaju isplacene.

----------


## TinnaZ

to se uklapa otprilike u ovo 


> zato bolnice i imaju sklopljena jaka osiguranja....


 ali sve je prepušteno osobnoj volji i platežnoj moći pojedinih ordinacija. 

to si ugovaraju sami, ili bolnica plaća generalno svima ? hoću reći, kako znaš da li neki liječnik ima sklopljeno ili nema. I da li i druge bolnice sklapaju to za svoje liječnike, ili samo za neke.

----------


## mamma Juanita

kad smo već kod tužbi, znate li I JEDAN slučaj u Hrvatskoj da je neki liječnik ginekolog bio optužen i *osuđen nekom kaznom* zbog propusta na porodu?

ono što mi je još zanimljivije je da u (opet) Nizozemskoj, gdje je najjača tradicija poroda kod kuće u Europi i gdje cijeli sistem funkcionira kao suradnja liječnika i primalja, vrlo vrlo malo tužbi.
Beatrijs Smulders (poznata NL babica) je prilikom gostovanja u HR rekla da je to kod njih skroz neuobičajeno, da u NL *postoji povjerenje u proces rađanja*, kao i to da su nekad loši ishodi neizbježni.
ALI obratiti pažnju na boldano.

----------


## upornamama

Samo jedno pitanje (nije provokacija): biste li uopce razmisljale o porodu kod kuce kad bi uvjeti u bolnicama bili drugaciji, tj. kad bi medicinsko osoblje omogucilo da porod bude zaista najljepsi dogadjaj u zivotu?

----------


## marta

ja bih. od same blizine bolnice osjecam se neugodno. cim prijedjes prag ti si tamo bolesnik i tako ce te tretirati. cak i da te tretiraju s 500% vise postovanja opet je to samo bolnica, puna bakterija i hladna. 
moj stan je moj stan.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Samo jedno pitanje (nije provokacija): biste li uopce razmisljale o porodu kod kuce kad bi uvjeti u bolnicama bili drugaciji, tj. kad bi medicinsko osoblje omogucilo da porod bude zaista najljepsi dogadjaj u zivotu?


apsolutno. 
ja to gledam ovako: rodilje i zdrava novorođenčad su zapravo jedini "pacijenti", namjerno s navodnicima, jer je bolnica inače izmišljena za liječiti *bolesne*.

----------


## TinnaZ

u prvom porodu da, sada u drugom, kada bih imala mogućnost rađati doma uz primalju, ne bih razmišljala o bolnici

----------


## mama courage

tinna,

ako se ne varam, to je sve sad u previranju, pa se nadam da ubrzo vise nece biti prepusteno samo (dobroj) volji bolnice tj. ljecnicima. koliko znam, ljecnici to sebi sami placaju i cak - da ne povjerujes   :Grin:  - ima (i savjesnih) ljecnika koji su si odlucili povecati osiguranje, jer s radnim iskustvom raste i njihova odgovornost (tj. pozicija).

u svakom slucaju - nije sve tako crno, ima mjesta za nadanje. 




> upornamama (napisa): 
> Samo jedno pitanje (nije provokacija): biste li uopce razmisljale o porodu kod kuce kad bi uvjeti u bolnicama bili drugaciji, tj. kad bi medicinsko osoblje omogucilo da porod bude zaista najljepsi dogadjaj u zivotu?


ne bih ni tad razmisljala. i kod nazdravije rodilje i najlakse trudnoce za vrijeme poroda mogu nastati komplikacije. i u takvoj situaciji, kad je svaka minuta bitna, izloziti sve sudionike (a posebice majku i dijete) dodatnom stresu i vozikati se jos hitnom. cemu to ?

ja sam imala mogucnost da me porodi moj jako drag ginekolog u kojeg sam imala ogromno povjerenje ili da me porodi nepoznati ginekolog (primarijus) u sveucilisnoj bolnici. da se radilo o meni, znala bih sto bih ucinila, al ovako izabrala sam nepoznatog ljecnika, jer u (privatnoj) bolnici kod mog ginekologa nije bilo neonatoloskog odjela. a iako sam imala osiguran helikopter za transport djeteta od jedne bolnice to sveucilisne, nisam htjela malu bebu izlagati (dodatnom) stresu. 

i eto, za vrijeme poroda (carskog) u jutarnjim satima nije bilo komplikacije, al predvecer su se komplikacije pojavile, dijete mi je odjednom poplavilo i u roku od 2 minute je spusteno nekoliko katova nize na neonatoloski odjel, kod strucnih ljecnika-neonatologa.

----------


## TinnaZ

ja sam uvijek bila 99% sigurna da ja mogu roditi, jer žene oduvijek rađaju,  normalno, bez ikakvih dodataka, lijekova, kemija i slično ... pa čak i prije provogo poroda sam tako razmišljala, a tada je jedino što sam znala o porodu bilo "ideš u bolnicu i tamo te liječnik _porodi_". Samo iz toga neznanja druge mogućnosti mislim da bi mi izbor bio bolnica. Ali da se kod nas regularsno nudi asistirani porod kod kuće, čak bih i tada razmišljala o toj varijanti.
Dijete mi je poplavilo kad je progutalo celofan, kad je u usta stavila novčić, kad si je u uho ugurala štapić za uši itd .... ne mogu liječnici spasiti cijeli svijet. I mislim da su jednake šanse za loš ishod i neke posljedice kod kuće i u bolnici, kod  kuće zbog nedostatka opreme i lijekova, u bolnici zbog viška i nekontroliranog korištenja.

----------


## ronin

> ja sam uvijek bila 99% sigurna da ja mogu roditi, jer žene oduvijek rađaju,  normalno, bez ikakvih dodataka, lijekova, kemija i slično ...


Ma draga kako možeš biti 99 posto sigurna? 
Kako?
Moja prapra baka iz Slavetića je rodila četvero djece no nažalost i umrla u četvrtom porodu....
Mislim da joj se to ne bi dogodilo danas u bolnici,unatoč svim stvarima koje ne valjaju. :/

----------


## TinnaZ

ja sam bila za sebe sigurna, ne za cijelu žensku populaciju
radi onih 1% ne bih bez tuđe asistencije

to mi ulazi u isti rang sigurnosti kao prelazak ceste svaki dan

----------


## ronin

Rađanje jest prije svega prirodan čin,no opet i individualno,kod svake žene različito.

Zaista neke žene rode brzo i lako,blago njima.

U mojoj porodici žene su nažalost rađale teško.Praprabaka umrla u porodu,prabaka rodila teško,jedno  dijete,baka je u mukama rađala mog tatu(na selu)puna dva dana,jedva su se izvukli ona i tata(deda je na biciklu gazio 30 km da dovede doktora) i nije joj padalo na pamet imati još djece nakon toga,mama je mene i sestru jaaako teško rodila,sa sestrom je pala u nesvijest i ni ne zna kako ju je rodila.

Ja sam rodila teško,prvi puta na kraju završila na carskom,iako smo htjeli probati vaginalno uskoj zdjelici unatoč.
Drugo dijete rodila vaginalno no tu priču nažalost svi znate,epilog je bio 40 šavova i kompletna rodnica i anus zašiveni....jednostavno nisam rođena za rađat djecu(a ja uporno bi i bi  :Grin:   a jesam mazga)

No svejedno,za mene prirodan porod kod kuće zvuči kao znanstvena fantastika. :/

----------


## filipova mama

> No svejedno,za mene prirodan porod kod kuće zvuči kao znanstvena fantastika. :/

----------


## filipova mama

I za mene. Porod je bio jako težak. Beba je bila velika i ne bih se usudila riskirati i roditi kod kuće.

----------


## TinnaZ

zbog velike bebe vjerojatno bih spadala u rizičnu skupinu koja ne bi niti mogla rađati kod kuće ... mada i u bolnici sam bila sama s mužem, a na izgonu sam imala 2 primalje bez liječnika. I sreća, jer bih inače vjerojtno imala epiziotomiju.
Što se tiče ostalog, od bolnice sam 5 min. zajedno sa ulaskom u bolnički krug, pa da se nešto i događalo prije tog izgona, stigla bih u bolnicu. Međutim, bez ičije pomoći ne bih se usudila.

----------


## TinnaZ

ono što je najbitnije: smatram da kod kuće rodilja ima neusporedivo veću pažnju, primjer je nedavno otvoren topic porod na zadak, gdje je žena u Petrovoj rodila koliko sam shvatila praktički sama bebu na zadak, koja je uz to išla i nožicom. Pa gdje bi se kod kuće dogodilo da bilo koaga primalja ostavi samog, a pogotovo ako ide porod na zadak ... ono ode ona po špeceraj a žena neka se porađa sama.
I koštanje nije nikakav izgovor, da postoji "politička" volja, može biti omogućeno da dolazak primalje kući se mora posebno platiti kao što sad plaćamo bolnički nadstandard (ili privatna osiguranja, itd. itd.).
Bolničke redaljke su nešto grozno, a što je najbitnije ne polučuju stvarnu i istinsku pažnju, jer badava te pregleda 5 osoba kad si svaka zapamti jedan dio slike i jednu fazu poroda. Dalje se redaju kako tko ima raspored, a najkatastrofalnije je valjda kad pred sam izgon ode ekipa doma, i dođe druga, s kojom se mora sve ispočetka dogovarati (ako žena uopće ima snage izustiti opet koju suvislu). Ma sistem nam je totalna katastrofa.

----------


## mamma Juanita

kada se radi o niskorizičnoj, normalnoj trudnoći, 
* planirani asistirani* porod kod kuće (dakle uz visoko educiranu samostalnu primalju-nešto što mi još nemamo, ali pitanje je bilo hipotetsko) 
je dokazano *jednako siguran* _ili čak sigurniji_ od poroda u bolnici. 

druga činjenica: kada se radi o niskorizičnoj normalnoj trudnoći i kada takvom porodu asistira *primalja* umjesto liječnika opstetričara, 
daleko je  *manje* medicinskih intervencija.
liječnici opstetričari bi se trebali baviti patologijom, visoko rizičnim trudnoćama i kad se stvari zakompliciraju 
(kao što tako uglavnom i je na zapadu, izuzev Amerike). 
u protivnom najčešće svojim pristupom upravo doprinose kaskadi intervencija-jednom nepotrebnom intervencijom povlače drugu intervenciju, stvarajući često domino efekt (npr.-drip-ctg-ležanje višesatno na leđima- jači bolovi zbog dripa i ležanja-dolantin-žena ošamućena gubi snagu-zbog ležanja sporije otvaranje, gravitacija ne pomaže-tiskanje "uzbrdo"-nalijeganje na trbuh(rizik i za međicu i za bebu!)-epiziotomija ili pucanje zbog nalijeganja-šivanje-teži oporavak nakon poroda, itd, itd.
ovo je jedan prilično "benigan" i uobičajen scenarij.
i što reći da se ženama ne govori da oko polovica indukcija ne uspije nego završe carskim rezom?
koliko tih indukcija je zbilja potrebno?
i onda još na kraju su žene zahvalne što su ih spasili...nakon što su ih izložili svim tim rizicima.

po meni je to zlouporaba-znanje i vještina koja inače može spasiti život, kada se _rutinski_ koristi, počinje ugrožavati normalne procese i zdravlje.

----------


## MGrubi

> i onda još na kraju su žene zahvalne što su ih spasili...nakon što su ih izložili svim tim rizicima.


i kad znaš to , kako ne bi onda    :Evil or Very Mad:  
eto moja prijateljica je išla na indukciju (nije uvjetovana ničim), kad je doktorici pasalo, i još kaže: e super, kako ja uvik prenesen (3. dijete) mogla sam još biti trudna
a ja jezik grizem i zahvaljujem Bogu što indukcija nije izazvala komplikacije i carski
e da, i imala je operaciju jajnika prije godinu i pol .. nije li drip pomalo riskantan u tom slučaju?

i onda još dobijem preporuku da idem kod nje... ne hvala

----------


## upornamama

> ...stvarajući često domino efekt (npr.-drip-ctg-ležanje višesatno na leđima- jači bolovi zbog dripa i ležanja-dolantin-žena ošamućena gubi snagu-zbog ležanja sporije otvaranje, gravitacija ne pomaže-tiskanje "uzbrdo"-nalijeganje na trbuh(rizik i za međicu i za bebu!)-epiziotomija ili pucanje zbog nalijeganja-šivanje-teži oporavak nakon poroda, itd, itd.


Hej, pa ti si bila na mom porodu?

----------


## TinnaZ

> mamma Juanita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...stvarajući često domino efekt (npr.-drip-ctg-ležanje višesatno na leđima- jači bolovi zbog dripa i ležanja-dolantin-žena ošamućena gubi snagu-zbog ležanja sporije otvaranje, gravitacija ne pomaže-tiskanje "uzbrdo"-nalijeganje na trbuh(rizik i za međicu i za bebu!)-epiziotomija ili pucanje zbog nalijeganja-šivanje-teži oporavak nakon poroda, itd, itd.
> 
> 
> Hej, pa ti si bila na mom porodu?


 + 2 mjeseca teškog oporavka, praktično u krevetu provela, kad se sjetim da sam na četvernoške išla iz kreveta dolje, jela sve to vrijeme stojećki (ono svi sjede za stolom, ja stojim pored s tanjurom u rukama)

----------


## filipova mama

> Ma sistem nam je totalna katastrofa.


A tek ljudi, koji rade po bolnicama. Oni bi mogli popraviti taj dojam o sistemu.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> mamma Juanita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...stvarajući često domino efekt (npr.-drip-ctg-ležanje višesatno na leđima- jači bolovi zbog dripa i ležanja-dolantin-žena ošamućena gubi snagu-zbog ležanja sporije otvaranje, gravitacija ne pomaže-tiskanje "uzbrdo"-nalijeganje na trbuh(rizik i za međicu i za bebu!)-epiziotomija ili pucanje zbog nalijeganja-šivanje-teži oporavak nakon poroda, itd, itd.
> 
> 
> Hej, pa ti si bila na mom porodu?


  :Grin:  . na žalost tako je izgledao i moj prvi porod  :Sad:   i na žalost, to je u mnogim našim rodilištima norma, bar veći dio nabrojanog.

----------


## MGrubi

> TinnaZ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ma sistem nam je totalna katastrofa.
> 
> 
> A tek ljudi, koji rade po bolnicama. Oni bi mogli popraviti taj dojam o sistemu.


Rodila sa u Vž, dr. Jukić razumije prirodan porod, podržava prava rodilja (sve mi je objašnjavao i tražio pristanak), on je "nova struja", i ima ih sve više, no "stara garda" se ne da iz svojih položaja Boga

mijene su počele

----------


## upornamama

Ja nisam bas mjerodavna u raspravi "porod kod kuce ili u bolnici" jer je moj porod bio induciran (visokorizicna trudnoca, nekoliko hospitalizacija, panika do zadnjeg dana) pa si ni ne mogu predociti kako izgleda prirodan porod, ali se nadam da cu drugi put biti bolje srece, sa trudnocom i sa porodom.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

sam da se javim, da vas mogu poslije lakše nać i uključit se u raspravu...  :Embarassed:

----------


## upornamama

*Puhovi*, negdje sam citala tvoju pricu o porodu kod kuce i mogu ti samo reci   :Naklon:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

*upornamama*, hvala ti, ne misle svi tako...   :Smile:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

dosta sam zadnjih mjeseci razmišljala o nečemu... dakle, evo: ako netko misli da bi mu moja podrška za vrijeme poroda dobro došla, bilo bi mi drago pomoći nekoj rodilji u svojstvu doule. za sad nisam završila tečaj za doule iako sam se već bila i prijavila i uplatila predujam, jer nisam željela ostaviti sinčića na dva dana, ali planiram ga završiti prvom prilikom. u međuvremenu su mi  jedina kvalifikacija čelični živci, smirenost i nepokolebljiva vjera u prirodu i žensko tijelo.   :Grin:  osim toga, nikad ne paničarim i imam prilično dobre pregovaračke vještine kad treba.   :Grin: 
evo, šaljem post... ponude pod broj...   :Grin:   :D uf,   :Embarassed:

----------


## akasha

> *Puhovi*, negdje sam citala tvoju pricu o porodu kod kuce i mogu ti samo reci


potpisujem *upornumamu* i stoga dodajem...




> jedina kvalifikacija su mi čelični živci, smirenost i nepokolebljiva vjera u prirodu i žensko tijelo.   osim toga, nikad ne paničarim i imam prilično dobre pregovaračke vještine kad treba.


zaboravila si navesti pod kvalifikaciju još jednu stavku - svoje osobno iskustvo neasistiranog poroda kod kuće, koja baš i nije malecka   :Laughing:  

puhice...   :Love:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

još uvijek nema nijedne ponude!?! :shock: 
 :Grin:

----------


## sirius

Ja bi se nudila(več sam se i za kadu nudila),ali eto nema još ništa na tom planu.  :Smile:  

Poslala sam ti pp,ali izgleda da ima problema sa porukama jer sam ja tvoju dobila sa tri dana zakašnjenja.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

može, predbilježujem te!   :Laughing:  
e, a je l' ti mogu dofurat onu kacu?

----------


## sirius

> e, a je l' ti mogu dofurat onu kacu?


Naravno,ništa bez kace.
Mogu u njoj kiseliti zelje jer neće imati drugu funkciju još godinu dana.  :Razz: 

Ja sam na godišinjem drugi tjedan,pa ako još nisi na sunčanom jugu možemo se vidjeti.

----------


## Felix

cekaj malo, ljudi su na godisnjem, tek prave djecu  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## akasha

> već bila i prijavila i uplatila predujam ... ali planiram ga završiti prvom prilikom.


jel tajna ili se moze znati gdje? u Londonu maybe?

 :Love:  

p.s. jel ti se tko god javio puhice? mogla bih i ja pomoči... šala  8)

----------


## akasha

> cekaj malo, ljudi su na godisnjem, tek prave djecu


znači možemo očekivati puno riba, ovnova i bikova next year   :Laughing:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

pa nisam ja veterinar!   :Laughing:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

> jel tajna ili se moze znati gdje? u Londonu maybe?


da, odentov tečaj!   :Grin:

----------


## akasha

> pa nisam ja veterinar!


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   e jesam se sad nasmijala!!

----------


## akasha

[quote="puhovi obožavaju smokve"]da, odentov tečaj!   :Grin: 


> koliko dana traje? koliko košta? što si nakon toga tj. dobije li se neki papir? hvala na informacijama

----------


## akasha

e jesam zbrljavila gornji post, al dobro, kuži se kaj sam pitala

----------


## Felix

ma ribe ljudi slonovi sve je to isto  :Laughing:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

je, ali bit društvo biku dok se porađa!?!  :Nope:  
*akasha* - http://www.paramanadoula.com/index.html - tu su ti sve informacije.   :Smile:

----------


## akasha

> http://www.paramanadoula.com/index.html - tu su ti sve informacije.


hvala 

... nego da se vratimo na temu, meni osobno interesantnu... ak ste za  8) 
*puhovi*, da li bi ponovo rađala doma (u hrv) neasistirano?

----------


## akasha

> je, ali bit društvo biku dok se porađa!?!


tko je bik?   :Laughing:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

*akasha,*



> znači možemo očekivati puno riba, ovnova i *bikova* next year


da li bih ponovo? nikako drukčije ni ne bih!
život dijelim na prije i poslije, ne bih to iskustvo mijenjala ni za što! duboko emancipirajuće...

----------


## akasha

*puhovi*, ja sam rodila isto kao i ti

no dobro, da pojasnim pitanje - tko je tu horoskopski bik?   :Laughing:

----------


## sirius

> *puhovi*, ja sam rodila isto kao i ti
> 
>    :


Super.
Bilo bi zanimljivo pročitati tvoju priču.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

*sirius:*


> akasha je napisala/o: 
> puhovi, ja sam rodila isto kao i ti 
> 
> : 
> 
> 
> Super. 
> Bilo bi zanimljivo pročitati tvoju priču.


i ja kažem!  :D ajde bar ukratko! je l' muž bio s tobom, koliko je trajalo, tko je prihvatio bebu, kako si se odlučila na to...

----------


## akasha

> ajde bar ukratko! je l' muž bio s tobom, koliko je trajalo, tko je prihvatio bebu, kako si se odlučila na to...


šifra: blog  8)

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

puh, puh.

----------


## akasha

> puh, puh.


  :Kiss:

----------


## Felix

no, akasha, nemoj nas sad... treperimo od iscekivanja  :Grin:

----------


## akasha

> no, akasha, nemoj nas sad... treperimo od iscekivanja


ne kužim  :? 
daj pliz pojasni   :Love:  
 :Heart:

----------


## bubimira

akasha želimo link na blog   :Wink:

----------


## sirius

Pogledaj potpis i www .
A i priču već sigurno znaš...  :Wink:

----------


## Felix

> Felix prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> no, akasha, nemoj nas sad... treperimo od iscekivanja 
> 
> 
> ne kužim  :? 
> daj pliz pojasni


sorry, totalno sam smotana  :Laughing:  uopce nisam skuzila linkove...

----------


## bubimira

ni ja   :Embarassed:

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

*akasha*, baš prekrasno da si nam se pridružila!   :D

----------


## akasha

> *akasha*, baš prekrasno da si nam se pridružila!   :D


  :Kiss:

----------


## upornamama

*akasha*, upravo sam procitala tvoju pricu...  :Heart:

----------


## akasha

upornamama, evo i tebi jedno   :Heart:  

p.s. evo otvorih upravo novi topic na "predstavimo se"... u slučaju da mi netko želi poželjeti dobrodošlicu  8)  (šala mala) ili uputiti kakvo pitanjce

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...37c8e6#1096726

----------


## akasha

*možda fakat da ne uzurpiramo saradadeviin topic*... mozemo se prebaciti ovdje... pa nastaviti...  
 :Love:

----------


## banshee

akasha kad ce nastavak?  :Smile:

----------


## kailash

evo mene sa topica Saradedevii....

samo da kažem da čitam blog pa kad pročitam javim se  :Smile:  

*akasha*, jako bih voljela s tobom porazgovoriti o puno toga. osobito o dharmi  žene  :Smile:

----------


## hagulkica

Onima koji bi htjeli, a ne usude se na neasistirani porod kod kuće, možda će biti važna informacija da postoji babica u Grazu koja može doći u Zgb na porod kod kuće. Ne radi se o Moniki Felber   :Wink:  , no i ova babica ima austrijsku licencu za samostalan posao, a  iza sebe ima 4ero vlastite djece i dugogodišnju praksu.
Bila je na porodu naših prijatelja.
 NAzvali su je s početkom trudova,  za 2,5 h bila u Zgb. Porod je prošao super, a babicom su bili jako zadovoljni

----------


## akasha

> akasha kad ce nastavak?


nadam se uskoro. nikako da se organiziram u tom smislu. silno bih voljela dovršiti priču, ovak je nekak na pola.




> *akasha*, jako bih voljela s tobom porazgovoriti o puno toga


dapače, može...  jesi u zg? može i pp.
p.s. a što se tiče dharme žene, uh, daleko sam ja od toga... trudim se puno, šteka puno i tak... kako kad   :Smile:  




> Onima koji bi htjeli, a ne usude se na neasistirani porod kod kuće, možda će biti važna informacija da postoji babica u Grazu koja može doći u Zgb na porod kod kuće. Ne radi se o Moniki Felber   , no i ova babica ima austrijsku licencu za samostalan posao, a  iza sebe ima 4ero vlastite djece i dugogodišnju praksu.
> Bila je na porodu naših prijatelja.
>  NAzvali su je s početkom trudova,  za 2,5 h bila u Zgb. Porod je prošao super, a babicom su bili jako zadovoljni


to je super znati. mene su baš nedavno kontaktirali jedan bračni par koji se sprema roditi doma i pitali za babicu. mogu im onda ovu preporučiti...

koliko košta njen dolazak i sve skupa? koje jezike priča?

----------


## mikka

> Onima koji bi htjeli, a ne usude se na neasistirani porod kod kuće, možda će biti važna informacija da postoji babica u Grazu koja može doći u Zgb na porod kod kuće. Ne radi se o Moniki Felber   , no i ova babica ima austrijsku licencu za samostalan posao, a  iza sebe ima 4ero vlastite djece i dugogodišnju praksu.
> Bila je na porodu naših prijatelja.
>  NAzvali su je s početkom trudova,  za 2,5 h bila u Zgb. Porod je prošao super, a babicom su bili jako zadovoljni


ja sam si ju bezecirala 8)

----------


## ninaXY

> hagulkica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Onima koji bi htjeli, a ne usude se na neasistirani porod kod kuće, možda će biti važna informacija da postoji babica u Grazu koja može doći u Zgb na porod kod kuće. Ne radi se o Moniki Felber   , no i ova babica ima austrijsku licencu za samostalan posao, a  iza sebe ima 4ero vlastite djece i dugogodišnju praksu.
> Bila je na porodu naših prijatelja.
>  NAzvali su je s početkom trudova,  za 2,5 h bila u Zgb. Porod je prošao super, a babicom su bili jako zadovoljni
> 
> 
> ja sam si ju bezecirala 8)


koliko to košta? može i na pp

----------


## bubimira

mislim da je 600 E.

I *akasha* stvarno moraš više završiti svoju priču.   :Wink:

----------


## akasha

> ja sam si ju bezecirala 8)


super   :Kiss:

----------


## akasha

> *akasha* stvarno moraš više završiti svoju priču.


je, istina.

----------


## kailash

*akasha* nisam u zg ali javim ti se   :Smile:

----------


## samaritanka

samo pratim topik nemam komentar

----------


## akasha

> *akasha* nisam u zg ali javim ti se


ok   :Smile:   mozes na mail ili pp, svejedno. i da tek kad sam ti postavila pitanje, sam vidjela da si u puli.

----------


## akasha

> samo pratim topik nemam komentar


mogli bi se malo razbrbljati    :Kiss:

----------


## hagulkica

Mikka baš mi je drago da ste si je bezecirali. Inače babica priča , osim naravno njemačkog, i engleski i španjolski. košta nešto malo više od 800 E.

----------


## mikka

je, ja sam joj sve rekla, kad je termin i to (pocetak petog, vidi se da mislim na vrijeme  :Embarassed:  ) pa bumo vidli. ona jedino ne radi u slucaju da je beba okrenuta na zadak ili noge. i ne radi blizance, ali ja ih ni ne nosim.

jedno ovako polu pravno pitanje-jel mozemo imati kakvih problema ako se odlucimo na porod doma? jel kod nas zakonom propisano da se mora ici u bolnicu ili? sve mi je glupo pricati "okolo" o tome, bojim se da nas netko ne tuzi ili bog zna kaj. kao akashi, da mi dode murija na vrata :/

----------


## sirius

Porod kod kuće nije zabranjen u HR.Mislim niti ga ne mogu zabraniti jer što ako slučajno rodiš doma ,dobiješ kaznu!?
Znači ako nije zabranjen ,dopušten je.
U ovom slučaju jedino tko krši zakon je babica zato jer nema radnu dozvolu za rad u HR.Narvno, to kršenje zakona je u rangu recimo tete čuvalice koja nije prijavljena.Što se tiče prijave dijeteta nakon poroda moraš pozvati pedijatra da ti pregleda dijete te napiše potvrdu sa kojom odeš na opčinu i to je to.

----------


## akasha

> bojim se da nas netko ne tuzi ili bog zna kaj. kao akashi, da mi dode murija na vrata :/


*mikka*... ne moraš se bojati tužbe ili slično, jer ne radiš ništa protuzakonito. dolaska policije se isto ne moraš bojati, jer je nama policajac došao isključivo zbog prijave mojih roditelja. državne institucije nisu imale veze s tim. 
(dakle, ako imaš ok odnose sa roditeljima i bližom rodbinom, onda nemaš straha od policije   :Wink:   :Laughing:  )




> jel kod nas zakonom propisano da se mora ici u bolnicu ili?


nije. ne moraš uopće u bolnicu. imaš dvije opcije, izabrat ćeš što ti bolje odgovara: 
1. pedijatar (pedijatrica) ti može doći doma i izdati ti potvrdu ili 
2. pak vi možete otići kod nje po potvrdu. 

Poznam 2 takva primjera. Prvi se odnosi na prvu opciju, a drugi na drugu. Oba poroda su bila ista - kućni neasistirani i oba su se desila prošle godine u Zagrebu.




> ona jedino ne radi u slučaju da je beba okrenuta na zadak ili noge.


čula sam da se primjenom shiatzu masaže beba može "natjerati" da se okrene glavicom prema dolje ako je okrenuta na zadak. 
Zna li netko možda više o tome? Zanima me.

----------


## bubimira

> čula sam da se primjenom shiatzu masaže beba može "natjerati" da se okrene glavicom prema dolje ako je okrenuta na zadak. 
> Zna li netko možda više o tome? Zanima me.



Neznam za shiatzu al npr. Monika radi neke akupresurne točke na nogama (mislim na malom prstu) u određenom tjednu trudnoće, koje mogu pomoći ako je beba na zadak.

----------


## mama courage

> jedno ovako polu pravno pitanje-jel mozemo imati kakvih problema ako se odlucimo na porod doma?


nije zabranjeno, ne može te nitko tužiti, osim naravno državno odvjetništvo ako nešto krene po zlu (znam za takav - inozemni - slučaj), al pošto mi zivimo u banana državi, ne moras se ni toga previše bojati.

----------


## akasha

> Neznam za shiatzu al npr. Monika radi neke akupresurne točke na nogama (mislim na malom prstu) u određenom tjednu trudnoće, koje mogu pomoći ako je beba na zadak.


zanimljivo... hvala na odgovoru.   :Smile:

----------


## Bubica

> jedno ovako polu pravno pitanje-jel mozemo imati kakvih problema ako se odlucimo na porod doma?  
> 
> 
> nije zabranjeno, ne može te nitko tužiti, osim naravno državno odvjetništvo ako nešto krene po zlu (znam za takav - inozemni - slučaj), al pošto mi zivimo u banana državi, ne moras se ni toga previše bojati.


a sto je recimo s tom babicom - žena sigurno nema radnu dozvolu u RH i, ako nešto pođe po zlu, sigurno ju se može kazneno goniti. Pretpostavljam da je žena toga svjesna...

----------


## Felix

dosta smo o tome istrazivali, i jedino sto smo zakljucili je da se radi o rupi u zakonu. naprosto, zakon uopce ne predvidja takvu mogucnost - to je siva zona. niti je dozvoljeno, niti je zabranjeno. nadam se da ce se to ulaskom u eu regulirati, kao i mogucnost radjanja u porodnom centru ili kod kuce uz pomoc samo primalje, a ne i lijecnika.

akasha, ne znam za shiatzu, ali meni je u okretanju sa zatka na glavu presudila homeopatija.

----------


## mama courage

pa ako nije zabranjeno - dozvoljeno je. što se regulacije tiče, nema se tu što puno regulirati, možda dozvoliti rad babicama izvan bolnica (koliko znam to je za sada nemoguće) i navesti neki osnovni standard koji mora biti zadovoljen (vise kao sigurnost djetetu)... odgovornost ostaje, a odredbe se neće nešto veliko mijenjati: u slučaju smrti ili trajne ozljede, ide čl o ubojstvu i teskim ozljedama iz nehaja. bilo da se optuzi roditelje ili moguću babicu. 

ako se ne varam, bilo je slučajeva kad se babice u austriji krivično gonilo, jer su svojim ponašanjem i savjetima prouzročile smrt djeteta. nije bez razloga da ova babica ne želi asistirati kod poroda na zadak. zna žena...

----------


## Zorana

Ja nisam sigurna, ali mislim da se u Austriji beba okrenuta na zadak smatra kao kontraindikacija za kucni porod. Znaci, sve mora biti stvarno po propisu da bi babica dosla i asistirala zeni pri porodu kod kuce.

----------


## bubimira

Pa vani je općenito praksa da kućni porodi i porodi kod primalja u njihovim kućama za porode budu isključivo nisko rizični porodi. Zadak ne spada ovdje

----------


## akasha

> akasha, ne znam za shiatzu, ali meni je u okretanju sa zatka na glavu presudila homeopatija.


može par riječi o tome? ako nije tajna i ako ti se da...   :Love:  




> nadam se da ce se to ulaskom u eu regulirati, kao i mogucnost radjanja u porodnom centru ili kod kuce uz pomoc samo primalje, a ne i lijecnika.


to bi bilo lijepo




> ...kao i mogucnost radjanja u porodnom centru...


što je to porodni centar?

----------


## akasha

> Pa vani je općenito praksa da kućni porodi i porodi kod primalja u njihovim kućama za porode budu isključivo nisko rizični porodi. Zadak ne spada ovdje


da, ja sam isto nekako zapamtila da su uvjeti da nije na zadak i da je jedno dijete... da li su ti uvjeti u svim državama isti ili se razlikuju od države do države?

(3 puta riječ država u jednoj rečenici   :Laughing:  )

----------


## bubimira

> nadam se da ce se to ulaskom u eu regulirati, kao i mogucnost radjanja u porodnom centru ili kod kuce uz pomoc samo primalje, a ne i lijecnika.


Morat će se regulirati!
Sistem školovanja morat će se uskladiti s onima iz EU a to znači da ćemo imati mogućnost takvih poroda i da će to tada biti regulirano i zakonom.

Najtužnije od svega je da kod nas već postoji razrađen kompletan program obrazovanja koji je potreban da bi primalje mogle postati samostalne ali nažalost određeni lobiji za sada to stopiraju.

----------


## akasha

> Neznam za shiatzu al npr. Monika radi neke akupresurne točke na nogama (mislim na malom prstu) u određenom tjednu trudnoće, koje mogu pomoći ako je beba na zadak.


znaš li u kojem tjednu? i koliko dugo se radi...tipa u par navrata ili je dosta jednom?

----------


## akasha

> Najtužnije od svega je da kod nas već postoji razrađen kompletan program obrazovanja koji je potreban da bi primalje mogle postati samostalne ali nažalost određeni lobiji za sada to stopiraju.


da, žalosno.

----------


## bubimira

Ma nažalost zaboravila sam...
Ona je meni to rekla zadnji put kad sam bila kod nje da postoji ta mogućnost al sam ja to smela s uma s obzirom da su moje obje cure vrlo rano okrenule glave dolje i tako ostale.
Al mogu pitati opet pa ti javim.
Iako mislim da možda felix zna bolje od mene jer je ona uspjela da joj se babač okrene.

----------


## marta

Moze se i u Hrvatskoj na akupunkturu, tocnije moxu, poradi okretanja zadka.  A felix je zekana okrenula homeopatijom.

----------


## Felix

pokusavam odgovoriti na vise pitanja pa cu redom

*primalje za porod kod kuce* - u pravilu uzimaju samo niskorizicne trudnice, dakle zadak, blizanci i sl. ne mogu. vbac moze. doduse, znam da recimo u je engleskoj (o tome bi saradadevii mogla vise reci) situacija takva da 'drzavne' primalje rade na taj strogo odredjeni nacin, a samostalne primalje su opcenito fleksibilnije, znaju dolaziti i na porode visokorizicnih trudnica, npr. neke su se (iskustvom) specijalizirale za porode na zadak, i sl.

*centri za porode* - to je npr kuca za porode u kakvoj sam ja rodila. radi se o centrima, kucama, sto vec, koji primaju niskorizicne trudnice i tamo rade samo primalje i u pravilu se ide na prirodan nemedikalizirani porod. ako je u porodu potreban carski, ide se u rodiliste (obicno su sklopljeni neki ugovori o medjusobnoj suradnji, cini mi se). da, sve to jako ovisi od drzave do drzave. zato i imas u nizozemskoj preko 30% poroda kod kuce, a u nekim drugim zemljama samo 2%. ali sve te drzace imaju izbor, koji mi nemamo  :Mad:  

*akasha*, ja sam se obratila svojoj homeopatici i bebac se okrenuo istu vecer kad sam uzela homeopatiju  :Smile:  zasto ti treba, samo te zanima ili pitas za nekoga? ima dosta toga za okretanje zatka, samo treba malo prosvrljati po internetu (ja sam svojedobno sve istrazila). moxa, akupunktura, akupresura, homeopatija, sto vec... radis dok se beba ne okrene i tako ne ostane, nema nekog pravila.

kod nas ce se primalje moci osamostaliti tek kad prve pocnu zavrsavati visoku skolu za primalje, a do tada ce proci vremena... :/

----------


## akasha

> zasto ti treba, samo te zanima ili pitas za nekoga?


samo me zanima. nije za mene (nisam trudna). čisto da znam ak me netko pita. npr. sad sam u kontaktu sa jednom curom koja planira roditi doma neasistirano za 3 mjeseca, i tak... volim znati o toj temi.

----------


## akasha

> *centri za porode* - to je npr kuca za porode u kakvoj sam ja rodila.


kužim.

----------


## samaritanka

Akasha osamostaljivanje primalja zasigurno ce omoguciti i pojednostaviti provodenje kucnih poroda. Omalovazavanje znanja danas nesamostalnih, a zaposlenih primalja je takoder pitanje koje se stalno provlaci. Svaka primalja je ,po meni, sposobna u vrlo kratkom roku asistirajuci "slobodnim" primaljama u susjednoj Austriji, Njemackoj savladati to nesto "strasno" sto ona ne zna da bi provela samostalno kucni porod.
Zao mi je sto se neko brani nekim "skolovanjem" kojega ce na kraju dati predavaci koje ne znaju sto je kucni porod, nego samo klinicki...
Medutim pustamo korjenje i cekamo...sto?...skolovanje skolovanih i ispraksiranih...

----------


## argenta

Škicala sam na Saradadeviin topic otkad je krenuo, ali sam tek sad skužila da ste se premjestile ovamo. Iako nemam nikakvih iskustava s porodima kod kuće (ni osobnih, ni nekoga bliskoga), to je nešto što jako priželjkujem još iz vremena kad nisam bila trudna. Nažalost, zbog slabe informiranosti i podložnosti tuđim utjecajima, nisam se nikad odvažila na tako hrabar korak. Jer kad god bih se usudila spomenuti takvo što, imala sam dojam da bi me poklopila cijela salva kontra-argumenata. Pa sam odustala.

Prvi put sam otišla u bolnicu prerano i tamo su me toliko izmrcvarili uobičajenim bolničkim procedurama, da sam drugi put ostala kod kuće do samog kraja. U bolnicu, par minuta daleko, stigla sam otvorena 8 cm i s trudovima na 1 minutu. Nisu imali izbora, nego da me na brzinu "porode". Iako je taj drugi put sve bilo brzo a osoblje ugodno, ostao mi je gorak okus u ustima, jer su mi nasilno prekinuli prekrasno iskustvo koje sam imala s trudovima odrađenima kod kuće, u miru i tišini noći, uz mantranje i hladnu lubenicu, uz kratke razgovore s dječakom koji je kretao u ovaj svijet. To je bilo nešto tako predivno i ispunjavajuće da sam se zarekla kako me treći put, ukoliko ga bude (ne spominjite to mm-u  :Wink: ), nitko neće izvući iz sobe, a kamoli iz kuće. Nadam se da ću tada imati vašu podršku, cure  :Smile:

----------


## bubimira

*akasha* evo ja pitala Moniku.
Ona radi to između 32-34 tj. Kaže da je obično dovoljno jednom a ako ne onda ti ona pokaže tehniku pa ti sam kasnije to možeš raditi

----------


## akasha

> *akasha* evo ja pitala Moniku.
> Ona radi to između 32-34 tj. Kaže da je obično dovoljno jednom a ako ne onda ti ona pokaže tehniku pa ti sam kasnije to možeš raditi


hvala   :Love:

----------


## akasha

> da sam se zarekla kako me treći put...nitko neće izvući iz sobe, a kamoli iz kuće.


treća sreća   :Wink:   (šala mala, svako dijete je sreća)

----------


## argenta

> argenta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> da sam se zarekla kako me treći put...nitko neće izvući iz sobe, a kamoli iz kuće.
> 
> 
> treća sreća    (šala mala, svako dijete je sreća)


Pa, svaki put sam sve bliže izvornoj želji...  Ali ako ne uspije iz trećeg puta :/ Jel' ispunjavaju zlatne ribice i četvrtu želju?   :Grin: 
(MM bi me se odrekao, njemu je i ovo dvoje dovoljno sreće za cijeli život)

----------


## mihic

Čitajući ovo nekako nisam mogla odolit jednom pitanju

Zašto babica iz Austrije, a ne iz RH??  :? 
Je li tko uopće kontaktirako koju ovdje? Ne žele iz straha, zbog posla....?

Ja sam prilično uporna i tvrdoglava osoba i kad si nešto zamislim da želim onda ću učiniti sve da tako i napravim.

Želim potpuno prirodan porod bez ikoga, ja i samo ja. 
No, što ako ipak nešto krene po zlu? Blizu sam bolnice i rodilišta, no što ako se mom djetetu nešto dogodi? Mene kao rodilju zakon ne štiti, pogotovo ako ne postoji. 

Ja sam duhovno spremna (bez obzira koliko porod trajao i koliko boljelo), ali spremna na idealnu situaciju, ako je krajnji ishod zdravo djete. 

Što ako bude drugačije?

----------


## MGrubi

babice iz Austrije imaju prakse u asistiranju poroda kod kuće
naše nemaju iskustva i ne smiju zakonski, one su školovane da slušaju doktora i budu mu desna ruka, nisu učene da budu samostalne

----------


## mihic

:Crying or Very sad:  

Ukoliko ih zakon ograničuje onda razumijem, no i dalje mislim da su sigurno dovoljno "školovane"

----------


## zrinka

nisu
koliko znam, primalje u eu imaju zavrsenu visoku skolu

----------


## MGrubi

> nisu
> koliko znam, primalje u eu imaju zavrsenu visoku skolu


Udruga primalja se bori za osnivanje te visoke škole. koliko sam zampatila

----------


## mihic

Ne znam jeste li (nisam dugo prisutna) no bi li se ipak usudile roditi doma?

----------


## zrinka

borimo se i mi skupa s njima   :Yes:

----------


## mihic

Ja bi rado s vama   :Saint:

----------


## Arwen

> zrinka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nisu
> koliko znam, primalje u eu imaju zavrsenu visoku skolu
> 
> 
> Udruga primalja se bori za osnivanje te visoke škole. koliko sam zampatila


da valjda one iste koju su ukinuli mislim 80-tih
moja mama je završila tu školu ali je porađala bebe i prije
 na otoku kad krene a nemaš s čime do bolnice mora se poroditi nemože nase   :Grin:  
ali zato od mislim 2002g imamo ginekologa pa on obavlja porode ako se koji zalomi iako rijetko jer ipak helikopter preveze trudnicu u roku od
pola sata

----------


## argenta

> Ne znam jeste li (nisam dugo prisutna) no bi li se ipak usudile roditi doma?


Pa, imaš par priča od forumašica koje su se usudile. Pogledaj na pdf "Priče s poroda", zadnje su ti mikkina "Da napišem koju dok mi ksjusa spava u krilu" i aquina "U intimi naše zeleno obojane sobe". I, naravno, Saradadeviino "Shantanino i Ayanovo rođenje kod kuće".

Ja se skroz ozbiljno spremam. Još samo da ostanem trudna   :Laughing:

----------


## mikka

je, ja sam rodila doma. bilo mi je super. 

voljela bi da je bila nasa babica, ali vec je mgrubi napisala--one nemaju iskustvo *pravog* prirodnog poroda, a cak i da imaju, radi asistencije kucnom porodu bi mogle izgubiti licencu za posao, ako se sazna.

----------


## zrinka

> Ja bi rado s vama


ajde  :D

----------


## ivanas

Mislim da sam na stranici udruge primalja pročitala da od ove godine počinje visoka škola za primalje,  :D

----------


## mihic

Argenta na temelju navedenih predivnih priča sam i dobila želju roditi doma   :Smile:  

Nažalost do tada sam smatrala da se rađa u bolnici tako kako je i to je to   :Crying or Very sad:  

Mislim da je puno cura tako "odgojeno" i nije da nešto ne bi promijenile već jednostavno ne znaju, kao što ni ja nisam znala.

Imam prijateljicu koja je diplomirala medicinu i sada bi specijalizirala ginekologiju, malo ću porazgovarati s njom da vidim prvo kakvo ona ima mišljenje. Javim Vam svakako!
Naravno ako ima krivo objasnit ću joj neke stvari   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## mihic

> Mislim da sam na stranici udruge primalja pročitala da od ove godine počinje visoka škola za primalje,  :D



JEEEEE :D

----------


## mihic

> ajde  :D


Što god mogu javite   :Heart:

----------


## argenta

> Argenta na temelju navedenih predivnih priča sam i dobila želju roditi doma   
> 
> Nažalost do tada sam smatrala da se rađa u bolnici tako kako je i to je to   
> 
> Mislim da je puno cura tako "odgojeno" i nije da nešto ne bi promijenile već jednostavno ne znaju, kao što ni ja nisam znala.
> 
> Imam prijateljicu koja je diplomirala medicinu i sada bi specijalizirala ginekologiju, malo ću porazgovarati s njom da vidim prvo kakvo ona ima mišljenje. Javim Vam svakako!
> Naravno ako ima krivo objasnit ću joj neke stvari


Ne vjerujem da ćeš od osobe koja je prošla sadašnji sustav u Hr dobiti imalo podrške, ali vrijedi probati. Osobito ako ti je dobra prijateljica.

Ipak, iz svog (lošeg) iskustva (mislila sam da je želja dovoljna  :Rolling Eyes:  ), preporučila bih ti da osobno kontaktiraš žene koje su u porodu kod kuuće bile uspješne, pa da u razgovoru s njima doneseš konačnu odluku. Želja je tek prvi korak -- trebaš se upoznati i s praktičnom stranom. A ni podrška "pravih živih ljudi" nije na odmet   :Smile:  

Kako god odlučila na kraju,   :Kiss:   i sretno.

----------


## mama courage

> Želim potpuno prirodan porod bez ikoga, ja i samo ja. 
> No, što ako ipak nešto krene po zlu? Blizu sam bolnice i rodilišta, no što ako se mom djetetu nešto dogodi? Mene kao rodilju zakon ne štiti, pogotovo ako ne postoji. 
> 
> Ja sam duhovno spremna (bez obzira koliko porod trajao i koliko boljelo), ali spremna na idealnu situaciju, ako je krajnji ishod zdravo djete. 
> 
> Što ako bude drugačije?


pa i to je sve prirodno,  zar ne ?!

----------

